# An Update and a Question



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I tried Mike's insomnia CD for the last two nights and last night I've noticed some difference. It's been a long time especially at bedtime since my back and my shoulders felt like they don't exist on their own and are just an integral part of me!!







-- it's a baby step but it _is_ some improvement.On the other hand, it's not as miraculous as it was with many people (like falling asleep the first time listening and had to be woken up)... I guess I'm just really not the easy-to-hypnotize type?? I do feel a little less stressed out, but it still takes me really long to get settled down and fall asleep and I still wake up in the middle of the night even after listening to the CD twice a night -- I realize that it's only been two nights -- but sometimes I found my mind having these funny little resistant conversations with Mike's voice (even though I've learned to trust his voice more and I'm _by no means_ cynical about his method); I caught myself saying in my head stuff like "I still don't entirely feel that my bed is *the* safe place to sleep" or "I can't really go to the comfortable grassy place with you 'cause lying on the grass is not my ideal place to sleep" etc. etc. ... Then it kinda become a little frustrating because I began to blame myself for being such a pain in the neck!Is this normal?? Will it go away eventually?? What should I do/how should I think to make it go away?Sorry it's kinda long and THANK YOU in advance for your help!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri The way HT works is through reptition to the subconcious mind. It may take a bit for your subconcious mind to accept the suggestions. It is way to early if you have only listened two nights, especially for the repitions to "stick" yet. From some of what you have posted like "I do feel a little less stressed out" is the process starting to work. Try not to let your concious mind analyze the process, just go with the flow and try to relax as much as possible. It maybe your experiences some relaxation resistance which can happen when you first start because things are new.This should go away as you become more and more comfortable with the process, it is a learned process. Give it a week or two and then see how its going, but if you have other questions post away. Don't blame yourself for anything.From some of what you have posted it seems to be slowly starting to work for you. If there is a specific suggestion your not "comfortable with" just let it go and use the ones you are comfortable with using. This isn't so much about your concious thoughts but your subconcious learning to trust Mike and then make changes. It is a gradual process.Hope this helps.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you SOOO much, Eric!Your explanations immediately put my mind at ease! I'll stick with it every night and try to let go of all of those struggles in my conscious mind. It's good to know that it's a gradual process and that what I've been experiencing is normal







Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri, how is it going?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Eric







Thanks for checking on me! It's gradually kicking in!







-- I'm listening to it only once per night now with one additional session if I wake in the middle of the night and can't fall back to sleep on my own. It still takes quite some time to fall asleep after listening, but not as that much time as before. I still wake in the middle most of the nights, yet it feels good knowing that I have the CD to fall back unto just in case. An additional good thing is that my bad dreams, although still very vivid, have become less scary







Amazing how tense I've been... realizing that is such a revelation itself! I'm becoming more and more trusting of Mike's voice, not yet there to take off all my guards and just be completely relaxed (my conscious self IS really really willing, but somehow my subconscious is still lagging behind...)i still need to figure out what to do if i wake up too early, say, 6 a.m. (my bedtime is typically 11:30 to 7:30) -- that's where the CD (or anything else) won't work for me... Wonder if you have any tips?wow! it's a long update







... Thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri, glad to hear things are slowly improving for you. "Amazing how tense I've been... realizing that is such a revelation itself!"This was amazing also to myself, the muscle tension slowly builds up with IBS and other issues and you don't even realize how tense you are, until you relieve the tension. Another good side effect of HT.You might look into progressive muscle relaxation as well. That can be very helpful also."I'm becoming more and more trusting of Mike's voice, not yet there to take off all my guards and just be completely relaxed (my conscious self IS really really willing, but somehow my subconscious is still lagging behind...)"The subconcious helps to really protect us. IT has to learn that the change is safe and then it will make changes. That is normal. You all in all might have some issues as your body learns to adjust to the changes and even better sleep, for example waking up early and more rested. If you wake up early like that, don't put any pressure on yoursel you need to go back to sleep. You might try sitting quitly in the room not on the bed, and try to clear your mind, no stimulus, try to just go blank if possible. This sometimes can make you tired again. Don't read though or watch tv or anything, just try to stay calm. Sometimes this is easier if you focus all your thought on one specific thing. Say something in the house an object. Then think about where it was made or anything you can about it. Butr not tied into anything emotional. I hope that makes some sense?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cheri,Those are some great suggestions from Eric!This has come up before, and Mike has another suggestion that may be helpful to you if you want to try it - he says it usually works. He says to go into the living room, dining room, or whatever room that is not the bedroom, and stand there in the middle of the room, dim lights, (or none if you can see safely) and don't do anything - no TV, no magazine, etc. just stand there and do nothing just as Eric suggests. Mike says the change of the room and standing somehow triggers a different response in the body, like resetting yourself for sleep, and he has found this little trick to be very helpful to his patients and himself as well if needed. Just a suggestion - worth a try at least. Also, you are still rather early in the program; most folks need at least 21 days to really begin to get more of the benefits of the protocol, as that is how the mind learns in that time frame, and it continues to improve beyond there, so be patient with yourself. You will be better, you'll see!All the best to you! Hope that helped.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Eric and Marilyn ~Thank you both for your suggestions! I've just had a couple bad ibs days since my last post -- still feeling kinda out of it... My sleep was also affected by what was going on in general, but i'm SO thankful that I have Mike's CD -- if it was like before I'd have totally been unable to sleep, but this time I was able to have some sleep during the past couple nights.Thank you both SO SO much for the reassurance and for the great tips on falling back to sleep. I'll try out all of your suggestions! Thanks again!Cheri


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri, as you get better sleep your IBS is likely to improve.Glad its helping so far and should help more as you go.FYILennon/McCartneyI'm so tired, I haven't slept a winkI'm so tired, my mind is on the blinkI wonder should I get up and fix myself a drinkNo,no,no.I'm so tired I don't know what to doI'm so tired my mind is set on youI wonder should I call you but I know what you'd doYou'd say I'm putting you onBut it's no joke, it's doing me harmYou know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brainYou know it's three weeks, I'm going insaneYou know I'd give you everything I've gotfor a little peace of mindI'm so tired, I'm feeling so upsetAlthough I'm so tired I'll have another cigaretteAnd curse Sir Walter RaleighHe was such a stupid get.Lennon/McCartneyNow it's time to say good nightGood night Sleep tightNow the sun turns out his lightGood night Sleep tightDream sweet dreams for meDream sweet dreams for you.Close your eyes and I'll close mineGood night Sleep tightNow the moon begins to shineGood night Sleep tightDream sweet dreams for meDream sweet dreams for you.Close your eyes and I'll close mineGood night Sleep tightNow the sun turns out his lightGood night Sleep tightDream sweet dreams for meDream sweet dreams for you.Good night Good night EverybodyEverybody everywhereGood night.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... Eric... THANK YOU!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cheri, how is it going?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Eric ~







Thanks for checking back on me! I'm still struggling to get enough hours (so far my best record is still 6 hours total, and it seems like I have to sleep for 7-8 hours otherwise my brain can't function during the day







), BUT i do feel that I'm MUCH more used to Mike's voice being there and the good news is that I've had a couple "record time" of consecutive sleep -- 5-6 hours! That's REALLY something!







The sleep itself seems also to become deeper than before -- I actually felt like I've slept after waking up. That's really something, too! A week before I was thinking to myself that I probably had the most tiring and usually terrifying "adventures" in sleep on one night than the sum of my whole entire life when awake... But now, even though i still dream very vividly a whole lot, the degree of tiredness and occurrence of "horror movie moments" decrease so much that like today I actually felt I've slept at night














...And yet I just discovered this annoying habbit of mine -- with repeated listening I now can remember almost everything in the CD and when I listen to it, I've found myself saying stuff ahead of him in my head!







It annoys me and makes me unable to relax (compared with if I don't do it), but I can't help it, esp. where he said "let the cloud drift... in its whiteness and in its shape..." (but if I try not to do it, then I get stressed out







) I'm wondering if that's something I'll eventually grow out of?Cheri


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

No worries on the visualizations and knowing the words- eventually you will settle with it; sort of where you don't really intellectualize on it, but his voice is just sort of "there" in the background as you drift. Sometimes It takes a little time, and you will have days when you are more into it than others. That is just being human, and no worries on that. Just go with the flow, try not to analyze or worry (I know I did and that slowed my progress!) and you will be fine! All the best to you, and so glad you are doing better.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Marilyn ~~







Thank you soooo much for putting my mind at ease!! Now i understand it's normal, I'll try not to worry about it and enjoy listening to it even more







Thanks!







Cheri


----------

